# Hedgie License Plate!!



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Check out the awesome license plate a friend of mine caught on the way to work this morning. Now I'm totally jealous [attachment=0:2naeiamh]hedgie plate shrunk.JPG[/attachment:2naeiamh]


----------



## Jen.Uh.Fur (Mar 29, 2011)

That's really cool!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

That's awesome! What a great idea.


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

I thought it was pretty neat


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

WOW! What a capture!!! 

Total fluke! You don't see that very often! Most vanity plates make no sense!


----------



## Midevalmiss (Apr 6, 2011)

O!M!!G!!! I want that now!!!! :lol: :lol: and I DO need to update my linces next month.... :twisted:


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

That is awesome


----------



## Titus (Apr 9, 2011)

Is that an Alberta plate? Where was this? Maybe I'll see them one day. :lol:


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

Oh yeah.. I like that one. Right now my plate reads SE HRSE but I can see a chance a comin!


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Titus said:


> Is that an Alberta plate? Where was this? Maybe I'll see them one day. :lol:


Yep, it's an Alberta plate. They were driving in the west end of Edmonton. I see you're an Albertan too!


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

ha! that's awesome, will have to keep an eye out for that!


----------



## Titus (Apr 9, 2011)

Suddenly... I have the urge to have a hedgie party; y'know, with all ya'll Albertans here. :lol:


----------

